# What animal would you like to see as a villager?



## Vulpixi (Jul 17, 2014)

I personally would like fox, squid, other big cats besides lions. c:
So why would you like to see? 
Or is their an animal you would like to see more of?


----------



## samsquared (Jul 18, 2014)

Fox. Is an awesome idea.
Also, I want to see some ferrets or guinea pigs. Lizards?
Chinchillas
and
you know
Turtle villagers would be nice
...
Kappas don't count.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 18, 2014)

Chinchillas would be adorable! I really like lemurs


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 18, 2014)

ZeldaSylveon said:


> Chinchillas would be adorable! I really like lemurs



Lemurs would be great!! And to have large and small ones like the bears and bear cubs <3 I would fill my town win lemurs and name it Madagascar ^.^

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also turtles... Turtles would be awesome!! <3


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 18, 2014)

I'd like to have a hedgehog villager, like the Able Sisters!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 18, 2014)

Sea Otters, Beavers, Giraffe


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 18, 2014)

Those little tiny monkeys - I know there are already monkeys in ACNL but ... I want them to be smaller. Tinier. We must go tinier.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 18, 2014)

Bats! I love Bats.

And (this may be an unpopular opinion) But Spiders? I think Spider villagers would be kinda cool/creepy/cute in a way.

Also:
Donkeys (little fuzzy horses)
Coyotes (Scrawnier wolves, they would be cute)
Snakes
Raccoons (Besides Nook and his nephews)


----------



## Ghost Stories (Jul 18, 2014)

I've already got penguins so i'm happy XD 
but I am going to have to second bats, I adore bats.


----------



## MayorSaki (Jul 18, 2014)

Sea otters would be soo cute ^-^


----------



## Vulpixi (Jul 18, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> Bats! I love Bats.
> 
> And (this may be an unpopular opinion) But Spiders? I think Spider villagers would be kinda cool/creepy/cute in a way.
> 
> ...


OMG, BATS WOULD BE SO CUTE!


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 18, 2014)

I've designed a bat villager!! and my friend has designed hammerhead and great white shark villagers. and oh my gosh I would KILL for a spider villager!!!


----------



## toxapex (Jul 18, 2014)

Bat villagers would be so frakkin' awesome! 

Also, I second coyotes!


----------



## Wobblegong (Jul 22, 2014)

I second (fifth?) bats. Fishy ones of any sort would also be great. I do so love fish.

Salamander/lizard villagers would be perfect. As VILLAGERS, not just shopkeepers/etc.


----------



## Jou (Jul 22, 2014)

raccoons.. O: bats would be cute too, and otters!
maybe some shark villagers? o -o


----------



## Geoni (Jul 23, 2014)

I think there should at least be a bat NPC if not villager! 

Yeah I'd like to see a shark villager. Maybe a jock who gets upset if he sees you catching sharks. And a tarantula villager who says something funny if you get bitten by a tarantula. And I don't know how they'd do it considering no arms, but snakes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And maybe lemurs.


----------



## riummi (Jul 23, 2014)

Giraffes, foxes


----------



## leepotato (Jul 23, 2014)

Ferrets and Hyenas, heehee


----------



## MayorOrpheus (Jul 23, 2014)

Kaiju would be awesome


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't get why everyone wants bats and sharks, they don't seem that appealing to me.  I'd like fox villagers besides Redd, raccoons sound cool to.


----------



## mishka (Jul 24, 2014)

more octopi.
more elephants.

I wanna see bats, skunks (that would be soooo cute), better dogs (srsly they could have done so much better with the dogs), and cheetahs.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sa-chan said:


> Giraffes, foxes



I second foxes!


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Jul 25, 2014)

mishka said:


> more octopi.
> more elephants.
> 
> I wanna see bats, *skunks* (that would be soooo cute), better dogs (srsly they could have done so much better with the dogs), and cheetahs.
> ...



Blaire is based of a skunk, and she is pretty adorable, IMO. It would be cool to have actual skunks in the game, though, I agree. 

Anyway, I'd like to see salamanders, kinkajous, dolphins, flying squirrels, lemurs, and I think mooses would be a great edition to counter the cutesy-ness of some of the deer. They would be really big and bulky sort of like the guerillas whereas all the deer are small and flighty, and I just think it'd be hilarious to see them in the game.


----------



## Veros (Jul 25, 2014)

Bats. Bats. Bats. And bats.


----------



## BATOCTO (Jul 25, 2014)

Veros said:


> Bats. Bats. Bats. And bats.



yessss the only animal villagers that matter which is why BAT is in my username c:
wouldn't mind more octopus but bats are a must.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 25, 2014)

Fox, bats, turtles, owls,


----------



## Bowie (Jul 25, 2014)

Pandas would be nice.


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 26, 2014)

Foxes and ferrets.


----------



## Balverine (Jul 26, 2014)

I think bats or skunks . 3.


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 26, 2014)

turtles!


----------



## Feloreena (Jul 26, 2014)

I'd like there to be sloth villagers, and different dog models. A siberian husky villager would be cool.


----------



## arte (Jul 26, 2014)

I saw a post on tumblr about lemurs, and fell in love. It mentioned using the body type to make raccoons and red pandas, too, which I thought was adorable!


----------



## Vulpixi (Jul 27, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Pandas would be nice.



There is a few pandas, hehe.


----------



## LostNoob (Jul 27, 2014)

Badgers (the black and white European badgers to be precise)

Also I'll jump on the Bats bandwagon, bats are awesome...


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 27, 2014)

Foxes is a good idea.
I also hope they add a 'custom villager'
Basically a random faceless villager like Blanca can move in. You draw it's face and stuff.


----------



## Jam Colour Crystal (Jul 27, 2014)

Bats
Spiders
And 
Hedgehogs
Them I would be happy 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Example 
They should be up from 5pm - 6am


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Jul 27, 2014)

I'd like to see giraffe and raccoon villagers. Gracie and the Nooklings are nice, but I want more! Also, porcupines would be cute.


----------



## Skep (Jul 27, 2014)

Definitely reptilians, especially snakes! (My babies <3)

I also love the idea of bat and dragon villagers. (Drago doesn't count.)


----------



## Fia (Jul 27, 2014)

Turtles! Tortimer's the closest we have... ._.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Jul 28, 2014)

Jam Colour Crystal said:


> Bats
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



That is adorable -- I love the one with the moon!


----------



## Holla (Jul 28, 2014)

Guinea Pigs, not sure if they'd look ok as an Animal Crossing Villager, but in real life they are so cute.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm adding sugar gliders to the list.


----------



## a potato (Jul 28, 2014)

Dinosaurs.


----------



## cridonald (Jul 29, 2014)

ponies (smaller than horse villagers)
winged dragons?
bugs, maybe?


----------



## Freckles (Jul 29, 2014)

Bats!


----------



## MayorErin (Jul 29, 2014)

more deer. honestly, i have no clue what other animals would be cool.. i feel like we have a ton now. maybe sharks? a fox would be cool, but not like redd. i hate his face.
now, let's get to what is really important - *pokemon crossing*.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jul 29, 2014)

Dragons and dinosaurs. 

Pokemon.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 29, 2014)

How about alpaca villagers. just like reese and cyrus but for actual villagers.


----------



## Marshal Mcsmug (Jul 30, 2014)

I'd really love to see Bats,Villagers sort of like Guliver and Pete, and some sharkie villagers


----------



## CanalavesMayor (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm honestly a weirdo and would love to see Snails, Lobster, Scorpion, Fish, even Butterfly villagers. I think anything could be possible, and the more vivid the better.


----------



## WhitneyLover (Aug 13, 2014)

I already got cats and wolves but otters and seals would be super cute! :3


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 13, 2014)

Probably a cat.


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 13, 2014)

Dolphin, or Narwhal Villagers.


----------



## Kennedy-kins (Aug 13, 2014)

Giraffes, foxes, raccoons, or hedgehogs would be awesome!
Except for the fact that they wouldn't make them because of the main characters.

Giraffe - Gracie
Fox - Redd
Racoons - Tom, Timmy, and Tommy
Hedgehogs - Mabel, Sable, and Labelle

- - - Post Merge - - -



RJtheACPlayer said:


> Dolphin, or Narwhal Villagers.



AHH NARWHALS! They're my favorite sea creature, but how would they walk around? What if they made their house ON the ocean? OMG!

- - - Post Merge - - -



sp19047 said:


> Probably a cat.



Cats are already villagers...


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Aug 14, 2014)

Kennedy-kins said:


> Giraffes, foxes, raccoons, or hedgehogs would be awesome!
> Except for the fact that they wouldn't make them because of the main characters.



They made dog villagers and there was Booker and Looker (I think that is their names?) so it is possible that they can 

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh don't forget Isabelle and Digby!


----------



## Vanya (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh my goodness, Blathers and Celeste make me want Owl villagers so bad! They're so adorable. > w < 
I also agree with the Fox, Hedgehog, Kappa, and Raccoon ideas.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 14, 2014)

The thing is they are not going to make villager species that already have an NPC of the same species. Also they are probably not going to make villager species such as fish or bugs.


----------



## Vanya (Aug 14, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> The thing is they are not going to make villager species that already have an NPC of the same species. Also they are probably not going to make villager species such as fish or bugs.



They actually already have, dear. Isabelle and Digby are dogs yet we have plenty of dog villagers. The Porters at the train stations are moneys and we have monkey villagers, Rover is a cat and there are cat villagers...So don't give up on it, there's plenty of room to hope. Besides, the thread asks "what we would like to see". Whether it gets made or not is really irrelevant.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 14, 2014)

Vanya said:


> They actually already have, dear. Isabelle and Digby are dogs yet we have plenty of dog villagers. The Porters at the train stations are moneys and we have monkey villagers, Rover is a cat and there are cat villagers...So don't give up on it, there's plenty of room to hope. Besides, the thread asks "what we would like to see". Whether it gets made or not is really irrelevant.


Well, I mean as in different species of dogs such as Isabelle is a ****zu, for example. And I do get your point as Rover being a cat, but Porter was originally a villager (Champ). But I do see what you are saying as it is a 'want to be villagers' thread.


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 14, 2014)

I'd love to see bat villagers *O*


----------



## 00176 (Aug 14, 2014)

i would kill for any kind of bug villager


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 14, 2014)

Seals.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 14, 2014)

I feel other birds should be incorporated. Eagles and penguins get special treatment for being well known, why not a raven? (Bonus points if its name is Edgar)


----------



## misslollipops (Aug 14, 2014)

I would really like more unicorns. We have Julian, he needs a girlfriend when I RP! I'd also like butterflies.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 14, 2014)

The birds have different types,so why not other animals like the dogs?Well,besides the wolf.


----------



## Kennedy-kins (Aug 14, 2014)

Hoppy~Shnell said:


> They made dog villagers and there was Booker and Looker (I think that is their names?) so it is possible that they can
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh don't forget Isabelle and Digby!


Yeah, I guess they could make them..
Also, it's Booker and Copper. I have Booker.


----------



## toricrossing (Aug 14, 2014)

I would love to see a gopher and chinchilla


----------



## Story (Aug 15, 2014)

I would love to see bats. That would look so very different.


----------



## Wallon (Aug 15, 2014)

mattyboo1 said:


> How about alpaca villagers. just like reese and cyrus but for actual villagers.



agreed^ 

Also, FOXES PLEASE. Like Redd.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

Different kind of dogs, like chihuahuas. They could also add fish, but in a water bubble or something


----------



## Bublah (Aug 16, 2014)

Why has no one said this: the Human Villager!
I would love a bug, lobster, and squid to counter octopus. 
Oh and more ostriches too!


----------



## renasaur (Aug 16, 2014)

star fish, snake, or narwhal


----------



## SoSu (Aug 16, 2014)

I have to go with the otters and seals too. Adorable.





WhitneyLover said:


> I already got cats and wolves but otters and seals would be super cute! :3


----------



## Tummy (Aug 16, 2014)

bug villagers yay


----------



## ChristinaYeah (Aug 16, 2014)

I want giraffe villagers.
I _need_ giraffe villagers.

*GIRAFFES.*


----------



## rival (Aug 17, 2014)

I would love to have a fennec fox villager, a hedgehog would be adorable too.


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 17, 2014)

> I'd love to see bat villagers *O*



Yeah, I think they would look super badass.


----------



## Marisska (Aug 17, 2014)

An ant villager....


----------



## NyaaChan (Aug 17, 2014)

Ants, Lizards


----------



## Momonoki (Aug 17, 2014)

Bats.


----------



## Curly (Aug 17, 2014)

Tummy said:


> bug villagers yay


Aaah bug villagers would be really cool!

HOMG bats though... we need hedgehogs and holland lop bunnies too!


----------



## Aervels (Aug 17, 2014)

ChristinaYeah said:


> I want giraffe villagers.
> I _need_ giraffe villagers.
> 
> *GIRAFFES.*



So do I. I have a mighty need.


----------



## Roseology (Aug 18, 2014)

Pug or a Crow c:


----------



## mashedpotaties (Aug 19, 2014)

Moar Octopi

Also, They have Bears and Cubs
I wish they also had Colts (Or ponies) along with Horses, yknow?


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Aug 19, 2014)

Bat's would be really cool to see! Maybe some more male sheep since theres only two in ACNL but bat's would be sooo cool <3


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 19, 2014)

Sharks. I feel like bats would be really ugly . . .
Spider villagers, Lizards.. I don't really want any of the NPC species to be villagers because that would just be boring.
(I realize Nat is a reptile but.. eh, he's ugly.)


----------



## Princess Bunni (Aug 19, 2014)

Not sure if this has been said before, but I'd LOVE ferrets in my town!


----------



## rachel123 (Aug 19, 2014)

BAAATTSSS


----------



## Mrs. Spock (Aug 19, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Sharks. I feel like bats would be really ugly . . .
> Spider villagers, Lizards.. I don't really want any of the NPC species to be villagers because that would just be boring.
> (I realize Nat is a reptile but.. eh, he's ugly.)



noo Nat is _adorable_


----------



## ririchan.01 (Aug 20, 2014)

Foxes, raccoons, (more) pandas, bats, different breeds of dogs, that's all i can think of right now


----------



## Malta_Crossing (Aug 20, 2014)

Bats, armadillos, and just think of sugar glider villagers! They could be extra wee and have tree houses, it'd be so cute


----------



## wassop (Aug 20, 2014)

i agree on the sea otters idea


----------



## EvilSide (Aug 24, 2014)

Moar pandas!
Alpacas seems like a nice idea, too. And I just love the bats designs that were posted few pages ago.


----------



## Coach (Aug 24, 2014)

With the only otter in the game always criticizing our furniture placement, I think Sea otters would be cute as villagers. If it rained, it would be adorable if the didn't have any umbrella, like the frogs. c: I'd like to see more insect villagers (Other than Drago)!


----------



## stumph (Aug 25, 2014)

bats! i also would like to see more villagers that are food inspired like tangy, meringue, and zucker.


----------



## kamiyama34 (Aug 26, 2014)

I'd like to see more reptile/amphibian villagers. Gators and frogs are awesome, but how cool would it be if there were lizard, snake, or salamander villagers? I'd love it!


----------



## JaclynCupcakes (Aug 29, 2014)

I would love to see a manatee!!


----------



## LyraVale (Aug 30, 2014)

Omg, fox is genius! Why isn't there any foxes? Or turtles? I mean, I get that the turtle is something you fish for, but so are frogs, and we still have frog villagers...very odd btw. I'd like to see more elephants, cuter dogs (like different dog species), and I still think it would be cool if there was a villager like the octopuses that could literally have a house in the ocean, and you could go visit them there.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oooh, and a dinosaur villager! I mean there's already a unicorn, a phoenix, a dragon, etc...


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Aug 30, 2014)

Just a thought: I'd really like to see raven and crow villagers. That way Nintendo could make one with curly bangs based off of Benedict Cumberbatch as Sherlock Holmes. His face and torso would be white while the top of his head and the back would be black with his tail feathers fanning out like a trenchcoat, and he would be a raven.


----------



## theskeletonking (Aug 30, 2014)

Ravens/crows, Dragons, Loch Ness monster, hedgehog, raccoons, owls, turtles, chupacabras, ocelots, lynxes, bigfoot, y'know, normal things!


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Aug 31, 2014)

theskeletonking said:


> Ravens/crows, Dragons, *Loch Ness monster*, hedgehog, raccoons, owls, turtles, chupacabras, ocelots, lynxes, bigfoot, y'know, normal things!



There needs to be a plesiosaur NPC.


----------



## requiem (Aug 31, 2014)

i would really, really love to see moths implemented into the games ;w;  i saw a few concept sketches on tumblr once and they were _precious!_  i would also like to see a squid villager, we already have octopi, so why not squids?


----------



## dalandanator (Aug 31, 2014)

I would like to live until the day they add Chameleon villagers.. then I can die smiling


----------



## Hipster (Aug 31, 2014)

CHINCHILLAS!


----------



## Skyzeri (Aug 31, 2014)

Giraffes and bats. I just imagine them being adorable!


----------



## Reindeer (Aug 31, 2014)

Crows.
Geckos.
Bats.
Ferrets.
Snakes.
Uhh... Dinosaurs.


----------



## theskeletonking (Aug 31, 2014)

MagicalCat590 said:


> There needs to be a plesiosaur NPC.



Giant, overbearing, gentle giants. Encounter them in the seas or 'lakes' on random days. You can hop on their backs and they'll take you somewhere! hnnnnng @_@


----------



## EpicMeli (Sep 1, 2014)

I thought Chief was a fox. XD And I think geckos would be awesome. :3


----------



## kyasarin (Sep 1, 2014)

Snakes would be weird idk. How about seals?


----------



## Hey_Quackidee (Sep 1, 2014)

I think we definitely need Bats!!! They would be so cute!! And Turtles! Like there could be a Koopa Troopa themed villager!

- - - Post Merge - - -



EvilSide said:


> Moar pandas!
> Alpacas seems like a nice idea, too. And I just love the bats designs that were posted few pages ago.



OHMIGOSH. ALPACAS YES


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 1, 2014)

Foxes, alpacas, raccoons, more sea-based animals, like perhaps jellyfish. More octopi introducted.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 2, 2014)

theskeletonking said:


> Giant, overbearing, gentle giants. Encounter them in the seas or 'lakes' on random days. You can hop on their backs and they'll take you somewhere! hnnnnng @_@



Yes! Maybe if we ran out of map space and unlocked a special, hidden item the plesiosaur would appear and take us up the river to a second half of the map and we could expand our towns.


----------



## CaptainMoomintroll (Sep 2, 2014)

A llama villager would be awesome


----------



## Jarrad (Sep 2, 2014)

I'd really like to see some more birds for villagers (sure, we have ostriches, chickens, penguins, ducks and "birds")
Owls and pigeons would be a cool addition to the villager roster.

Panthers


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 3, 2014)

Chipmunks
Ferrets


----------



## katiestown (Sep 3, 2014)

Ferrets, badgers, more breeds of dogs, seals, antelope, swan, raccoon, turkey, bats!


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 3, 2014)

A shrimp mantis would be cool...and deadly!


----------



## mouseysmonsters (Sep 3, 2014)

I think a platypus would be interesting. Some more varieties of big cat would be cool as well or a otter. I agree with the suggestions of ferrets and bats. I wonder why they haven't been in the game yet?


----------



## amarillo (Sep 3, 2014)

different breeds of animals already on the roster would be really cool, like long-haired cats! Armadillos and Pangolins can be added to look like the anteaters, platypus to the ducks, etc. 
 I'm going to also agree with the long list of people that want bats! I'm surprised they don't already have them in the game quite honestly! Sharks and other marine life would be killer (they already have octopuses, why not?)


----------



## Melgogs (Sep 4, 2014)

Foxes, bats and I'd personally love more tiny animal villagers like the hamsters and squirrels, I find them so adorable!


----------

